# Apple iPad opinions



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Anyone bought one of these? Any opinions on it?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Anyone bought one of these? Any opinions on it?


They're not available in the UK yet are they?

http://www.apple.com/uk/

Cheers

rich


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I have one on the way as soon as they launch 

(well that's if I win the Gadget Show competition)


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm an apple freak, but can't decide whether an iPad is worth having if you have a laptop and an iPhone.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Was on the train up to Edinburgh yesterday and there was a guy using one on there.

I was VERY envious. It looked fantastic.

Don't need one, don't have a need for one. WANT ONE!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

i don't have one, but i have an opinion.....

it's pointless.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I think they look great, but I can't see me ever needing one.

iPhone + Laptop + Office PC means I have no need for it.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

i have a friend that has one, and he hassnt shut up about how good it is.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Is this really how much they will be?

http://electronics.simplyelectronics.ne ... 2AodhS3vEA

Was beginning to be tempted, but not at those prices. 

Ldn


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm looking forward to getting one later in the year  think those prices are about right


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

manphibian said:


> i don't have one, but i have an opinion.....
> 
> it's pointless.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
And sadly, that's precisely why they'll sell inexplicably. Steve Jobs thinks it's cool. Ergo anyone who loves being syphoned by the Cult of Jobs signs up for the next iTat even though it's painfully obvious that iSanitaryPad 2.0 will have some of the missing features of the first version, yet still be incomplete and they'll go out and spend $500 again for a smidge more functionality. And then they'll fall over themselves again to buy the next incarnationi with iAd so they can be incessantly advertised at whilst playing with their apps.

The BBC will of course hop straight on the bandwagon in much the same way as they treated the iPod as the only conceivable way to play music and listen to things.

You wouldn't want to read a PDF or other eBook format on your laptop because of the screen, yet the iPad is pushed heavily as an eBook reader. Problem number 1: Sony's eBook reader has a glossy screen and sucks in bright sunlight, spoiling the gains made my ePaper. But LCDs just don't work outdoors unless you really want to watch the battery drain before your very eyes, and the iPad is even shinier. Read a book outdoors? Impossible. Watch the latest HD videos on your SD 4:3 iPad? Why? Too big to be a personal stereo. So what's it for? Web browser, email and incompatible office applications where it can't be taken seriously. Too clumsy to use with one hand for any length of time, too slippery to prop it up. Solution: buy the stand and keyboard accessories for a large fee and have.. a cut down Jobsian laptop that only runs what his droids say you can run.

Slick yes, genuinely useful? Meh. :roll:



London said:


> Is this really how much they will be?
> Was beginning to be tempted, but not at those prices.
> Ldn


Quality.. £700. Loving that USD->GBP exchange rate there :lol: "But sir, it comes with lubricant." Yeah, shame the case is £70, and the keyboard £140. Oh and the best one, the camera connector: "The iPad Camera Connection Kit gives you two ways to import photos and videos from a digital camera: using your camera's USB cable or directly from an SD card. iPad and the Camera Connection Kit support standard photo formats, including JPEG and RAW."

Yours for ONLY £100. Yes, roll up roll up, £100 for an SD card adapter and USB cable adapter when SD and USB should have been part of the chuffing spec' to start with. Where _DO_ they get off? Still, there's one born every minute.

Love being shafted by Jobs? First line on the left, one cross each.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL if those prices are what people are paying! :lol:

If ever there was a case of making up a useless product, and convincing people they want it with slick marketing..... this is it!

It's not a proper computer (due to apples megalomaniac control over free content - no flash LOL) and it's no use as a portable device (scratched screen anyone...?)

I'm sure you'll convince yourselves that your big iPhone is the best thing ever..... i'm not buying it


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Ha ha lots of opinions but no-one here seems to have actually used one or has one! :roll: I have seen some people who have just bought the WiFi version from USA etc.

To be honest I have a macbook air and I dont type much on it, so liked the thought of having something just for email and web browsing really and getting rid of the macbook air.


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

I have one and love it, it is great for browsing the web, pictures, videos etc. The thing to remember about it is that it is not meant to replace a Laptop. Obviously the main issue is the lack of Flash but if reports are correct more websites are going to go to HTML5 which, by all accounts, will cure this issue. Maybe it will drive the need for it?

It's light weight, easy to use and even the keyboard is good to use.

Only issue I have at the moment is not being able to download iPad apps as it says not available in your Country yet. You can get round this by creating a US iTunes account with a bogus US address but only for free apps. The ones I have seen do look good.

Down to preference and if you think it will die like most tablets have but I personally think if they deliver good Apps plus the browsing ability etc then it's a winner.

Only my personal opinion and each to their own. My only gripe is that it does not come with any kind of slip in the box, a must have and again unable to order the Apple one until the 10th May when the accessories go on sale on Apple UK.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Ha ha lots of opinions but no-one here seems to have actually used one or has one! :roll: I have seen some people who have just bought the WiFi version from USA etc.
> 
> To be honest I have a macbook air and I dont type much on it, so liked the thought of having something just for email and web browsing really and getting rid of the macbook air.


Don't get me wrong... I do WANT to like it, but it just doesn't measure up to any objective scrutiny. It's the usual constrained Apple nonsense and underspec'ed. I mean, can you really say it's great for looking at pictures when most cameras (good or bad!) are around the 10MP mark, and Skeletor gives the iPad a 0.8MP screen? How did he even find manufacturer that makes an LCD with that low a resolution any more :lol:

And why would anyone not wince when the salesman says that if you want to get the pictures _off _your camera onto the iPad using standard interfaces like USB or SD cards (that World + Dog comes with by default), you have to bend over and hand over another £100 for the poxy adapters? There's nothing "magical" about them... they're just adapters, which would be completely unnecessary if Apple weren't so cynical as to use their own proprietary ports on everything. :roll: Most TVs come with SD slots so why do the Apple marketing thing of sitting around in a group with your iPad looking at photos when you can see them at 1080p on a big screen that everyone in the room can look at?

Apple have got it right in that people will by it regardless of its many shortcomings, but they've got it wrong in that if they REALLY wanted this type of device to take off and revolutionise home devices they'd give it a decent screen, give it *standard * connectors and slots - and make it completely open so people can do what they like with it and so developers could develop some GENUINELY cool stuff, rather than "apps" that are just a company/context-specific presentation layer over what would otherwise be known as a web page and that have to fit within some megalomaniac's overbearing criteria of what can and can't be done, sold, or given away through its monoplistic consumer portal.

And it may be alright for a quick surf, but really doesn't have much else going for it IMO. I'd like to try one, I like the idea, but the product is wrong and the price is just ridiculous for what you actually get. _Once the novelty wears off_, I suspect most owners will use them for one or two things, and that'll be it. I sometimes think I'd like a device like that for browsing, checking mail etc. but then I think how annoying it would be to have the keyboard and screen on the same low resolution panel. As I sit here typing this, I get full view of the entire page, the screen sits at a nice angle without me having to prop it up or sit in a ostepath's nightmare position with it on my lap and neck hunched over or whatever. Functionally, it doesn't fit a home environment because it's too costly and too limited, and it doesn't fit a business environment because it's too costly and too limited. What's it for? :?









Steve Jobs, seen earlier today, was unavailable for comment to answer that, but a spokesdroid reiterated that the iPad is revolutionary, magical, and will change the way we think about 1984.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Digi said:


> I'm an apple freak, but can't decide whether an iPad is worth having if you have a laptop and an iPhone.


It looks smart, but like the iPhone, an expensive toy I feel. I can't see the attraction if you've already got a decent laptop and/or a Smartphone which most potential customers will surely already have. If they wanted portability too, they would have bought a MacBook Air as well as or instead of a main laptop. It's not going to break into the business market either I don't think. Could be a gadget too far for Apple...

A few colleagues (all grown men in their 40s) on a course I was on before Christmas got their iPhones out at break time and started talking about them and fiddling with them and I just couldn't believe how incredibly sad it all looked and how sorry I felt for them. I toyed with buying an original iPhone but it was preposterously bad value for money on contract, was restricted to O2 and I had no desire to switch from Vodafone PAYT and technically deficient in almost every way apart from the HMI compared to a Windows Smartphone. That was before the 3GS when my main reasons for using a Windows Smartphone were a decent sized large screen for ergonomic SMS, TomTom satnav, running OS maps, push Hotmail and Outlook calendar scheduling plus storage of articles in text file format for reading while travelling. I have a HTC Touch HD, use it a lot and love it and still have no desire to shell out for an iPhone or iPad.

Doug


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I can see the attraction, I've been toying with the idea of buying a tablet PC for a long time. Surfing on the sofa, cooking recipes, online food shopping. Instructions on how to Wak my TT, etc.

I think it'll make an excellent thin-client, allowing me to connect to my _real_ desktop remotely and have all the processing power of that in a thin tablet. But - with the Apple logo tax being applied I don't think I'll be parting with my cash. Maybe when there is a decent alternative.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> I mean, can you really say it's great for looking at pictures when most cameras (good or bad!) are around the 10MP mark, and Skeletor gives the iPad a 0.8MP screen? How did he even find manufacturer that makes an LCD with that low a resolution any more :lol:


I don't even know where to start with this point. A screen should be close to the resolution of the photo you're viewing on it?? A high end 30" desktop monitor wouldn't even get close to 10Mp resolution...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

No of course not, the point is that it's a lower resolution screen than just about any other product out there and the lower the resolution, the more detail you lose. Watch an SD broadcast, or watch the HD one. Which do you prefer? Look at your photos on a 0.8MP display, or on a decent display. Which will give a crisper, more detailed image? :roll: Once again, Apple delivers an under-specced product.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Once again, Apple delivers an under-specced product.


Once again, nerds think spec is the important thing in a product.

All you're doing is creating an arbitrary means of judging products in your head and then slating the iPad for not meeting it. "Under-specced" is meaningless, because the 'spec' that it's under is in your head. No one else cares, which is why it's selling very well.

You're still living in a PC world where the only important thing is how fast the CPU is or what clock speed the RAM's running at. This was important back when most PCs were owned by geeks who were just as interested in what was inside the case as they were with what they could do with it (probably more so, in many cases). What Apple have realised (and what you are taking a long time to come to terms with) is that for a lot of people this is no longer the case. Computers aren't just the preserve of geeks any more. The people who use these things now realise that the user experience is the important thing, not the underlying technology. The average iPad owner will never know or care how fast the CPU is and why the hell should they? They enjoy using technology, while you enjoy tinkering with it.

You may feel smug because you realise something that all the 'sheep' don't, but all you're really doing is sitting there, pointing out that 0.8 is a smaller number than 10.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't feel smug at all actually... like I said, I like the idea and I want to like the product. It's got nothing to do with any nerdy comparison of specs, more disbelief that as the rest of the world is going HD (because more detail does seem to be important to people after all) Apple are content with screens from yesteryear. I haven't cared about the spec' of my PC for years, only upgrade it when something breaks, and I don't play games so I don't care about having the latest stuff. I dont' care how it works: it does what I want it to do.

Why should any Apple customer have to shell out another £100 for USB and SD connectors just so they can use the device for one of its *intended *purposes? Specs aside, that alone is a cynical move by Apple, and one which any rational observer can't applaud - much like charging £140 for a keyboard. It's a keyboard with a proprietary connector and some moulded plastic to make a stand. Is it 7 times better than a £20 keyboard, or is it just about stifling the consumer's options?

Like some of the others here, I choose to see through the hype to the actual limitations, be they in terms of the usability of the device, or financial. You choose to cherry-pick the one comment you can fling the tired nerd argument at, but the fact is that everyone cares about spec in some way: the people buying HD, because 1080 is bigger than 576, the people who'll adopt 3D because 3 is bigger than 2. People want to get the biggest numbers they can for their money. No-one goes to a car dealership and offers to pay the same money for a lower-spec model. It just doesn't happen. Unless Apple start selling cars.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Like some of the others here, I choose to see through the hype to the actual limitations, be they in terms of the usability of the device, or financial. You choose to cherry-pick the one comment you can fling the tired nerd argument at, but the fact is that everyone cares about spec in some way: the people buying HD, because 1080 is bigger than 576, the people who'll adopt 3D because 3 is bigger than 2. People want to get the biggest numbers they can for their money. No-one goes to a car dealership and offers to pay the same money for a lower-spec model. It just doesn't happen. Unless Apple start selling cars.


I didn't cherry-pick.. I was talking about all of your points for the majority of my post. 1080 is bigger than 576, in the same way that 10 is bigger than 0.8. You're still stuck on the idea that a spec being technically 'better' is the same as it being important. Sure, an iPad with 10 times the resolution would be 'better' than the standard one, but would it actually make a difference to most peoples use of the device? Probably not, and that's the point.

HD is an arbitrary definition of resolution, so to claim that it is somehow important on *any* sized screen is equally arbitrary. The vast majority of people buying HD tvs don't even know what the term means ('The HD Ready' logo was designed for just that reason). Many of them won't have even seen HD res video before handing over their cash. I have even heard plenty of stories of people buying HD tvs when they didn't even have an HD source to put into it...

As for the car analogy - thats brilliant. It actually proves my point.. Is a base level BMW 1-series 'higher spec' than a cheaper Ford Focus?? Of course it's not, but people still buy it... The TT is 'lower spec' in terms of extras *and* performance than other cars at the same price point... But we both still bought one.

Apple are expensive. No getting away from that. But to sit there and argue that somehow this is 'wrong' is ridiculous. It's the same as B&O stereos... You can argue, if you judge purely on cost and performance that they're over-priced, but that ignores many other less tangible elements.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Unless Apple start selling cars.


Can you imagine...steering wheel replaced with a multi-touch panel :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Sure, an iPad with 10 times the resolution would be 'better' than the standard one, but would it actually make a difference to most peoples use of the device? Probably not, and that's the point.


Ok, I take that point. But a better spec on par with other devices would require less lubricant as you hand over your cash to the Apple salesdroid :wink:



Spandex said:


> HD is an arbitrary definition of resolution, so to claim that it is somehow important on *any* sized screen is equally arbitrary. The vast majority of people buying HD tvs don't even know what the term means ('The HD Ready' logo was designed for just that reason). Many of them won't have even seen HD res video before handing over their cash. I have even heard plenty of stories of people buying HD tvs when they didn't even have an HD source to put into it...


Good point, that's true actually; some recent study found that a rather embarrassing proportion of people thought they were watching HD content just because they had a HD TV. They were actually still only watching SD content.  So you're right, the image resolution really doesn't matter when some people just wouldn't notice anyway :roll:



Spandex said:


> As for the car analogy - thats brilliant. It actually proves my point.. Is a base level BMW 1-series 'higher spec' than a cheaper Ford Focus?? Of course it's not, but people still buy it... The TT is 'lower spec' in terms of extras *and* performance than other cars at the same price point... But we both still bought one.


I bought mine because it was shiny. Oh wait... :lol: :lol:



Spandex said:


> Apple are expensive. No getting away from that. But to sit there and argue that somehow this is 'wrong' is ridiculous.


WHen the rest of the devices world has been increasingly standardizing things, Apple's insistance on proprietary connectors and suchlike is, IMO, wrong, especially when the ONLY goal of doing so is to force the consumer to buy adapters so they can use the standard connectors that everyone else uses.



phope said:


> Can you imagine...steering wheel replaced with a multi-touch panel :lol:


Yeah you just smear your hand over the windscreen in the direction you want to travel :lol: What do you mean you can't see where you're going? :lol: :lol: And it comes with two wheels because that's all Apple says you need, and it costs more because you have to pay for Apple's lawyers to register the patent for a two-wheeled version of a car. It'll be called the iCar even though there may be other trademarks with that name registered. If you want four wheels so that you can enjoy motoring in the same basic way that everyone else does you'll need to buy Apple wheels that come with triangular connectors and seven bolts instead of 5. If you want to use your own standard wheels, Apple will sell you an adapter, for Just £2000 per wheel. When the fuel tank runs out you won't be able to fill it up. You'll have to send the whole car back to Apple for them to do it, and you'll lose all the stuff you kept in the boot and those sweets you had in the pocket. Steve Jobs will hail it as a new epoch of motoring. Or something


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

ScoobyTT said:


> Unless Apple start selling cars.


Hmmm like producing a sports coupe that looks lovely and set some real parameters in terms of style, but didn't really perform like a sports car even though some owners thought it did, handling was so bad initially that it crashed a few times and had to be updated... and then guess what the manufacturer charged a premium of a Japanese equivalent. :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: Touché! I have to say I'm a bit disappointed with the cornering of the TT. Too twitchy, though not as pant-fillingly awful as the Mk1. Perhaps I should have stuck with my Japanese equivalent :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It was the question on everyone's mind! :lol: And science prevails: the iPad is just shadows and dust like everything else. :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I tell you what, I want that blender!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's just the "Total Blender" ($399.95). If you want V8 blending power, you want the Tom Dickson Extreme Blender - down from $1500 to just $999.95 - but you'll need a 20A supply to hook it into. I'm betting it'd micronize anything you put in it :lol:

http://blendtec.com/productDetails.aspx?id=1340

I do wonder though... will it blend?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Interesting story on the micro-SIM cards needed for the 3G iPad...make your own 

http://www.bitterwallet.com/buy-a-us-ip ... esto/29195


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Well perfect situation where the ipad is useless. Im in muscat at the moment and they only have wired internet in the rooms, so ipad would have been useless! So would my mac air for that matter, so im having to use the wifes old pc! :evil:


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

FYI - Pricing figures are below.

United Kingdom:
iPad is available in the UK for a suggested retail price of £429 (inc. VAT) for 16GB, £499 (inc. VAT) for 32GB, £599 (inc. VAT) for 64GB for Wi-Fi models and £529 (inc. VAT) for 16GB, £599 (inc. VAT) for 32GB and £699 (inc. VAT) for 64GB for Wi-Fi + 3G models.

Orange data pricing:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That seems like a lot of money for a mobile phone processor when you look at the price of an Atom based netbook.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Well perfect situation where the ipad is useless. Im in muscat at the moment and they only have wired internet in the rooms, so ipad would have been useless! So would my mac air for that matter, so im having to use the wifes old pc! :evil:


You can buy a USB/Ethernet adaptor for the Air that lets you use your USB port. It works well.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Dash said:


> That seems like a lot of money for a mobile phone processor when you look at the price of an Atom based netbook.


Well considering netbooks suck i dont think its that bad. Jobs was right when he said netbooks are just slow and underpowered laptops.

They developed a brand new processor for the ipad and everything runs smoothly and quickly. Also you still cannot view proper hd content on netbooks (yes even the ones with upgraded graphics & hdmi port)


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Jen-TT said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > That seems like a lot of money for a mobile phone processor when you look at the price of an Atom based netbook.
> ...


you can't view proper HD content on an ipad.

And look at the prices sorry, but that's a ripoff for an oversized phone....


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> I have one on the way as soon as they launch
> 
> (well that's if I win the Gadget Show competition)


My mate won this he came second from a free on line entry! Lots of free Apple products 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Jen-TT said:


> They developed a brand new processor for the ipad and everything runs smoothly and quickly. Also you still cannot view proper hd content on netbooks (yes even the ones with upgraded graphics & hdmi port)


It can't play HD - and what do you mean by everything!? Netbooks are x86 based, which means they are capable of running anything that a PC is - but obviously are lacking in the power. The only problem is people buying them because they look like cheap laptops and then expect to be able to do the same thing as something double the price.

This is though where the iPad _is_ a good thing, and what Apple excel at. Turns out the unwashed-masses still don't understand computer technology, but want the flash new toys. Apple gives that, something very flashy (excuse the pun) and fashionable but plays on the ignorance of the masses.

It's no different from any other industry though.


----------



## denimblue225 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jen-TT said:


> FYI - Pricing figures are below.
> 
> United Kingdom:
> iPad is available in the UK for a suggested retail price of £429 (inc. VAT) for 16GB, £499 (inc. VAT) for 32GB, £599 (inc. VAT) for 64GB for Wi-Fi models and £529 (inc. VAT) for 16GB, £599 (inc. VAT) for 32GB and £699 (inc. VAT) for 64GB for Wi-Fi + 3G models.
> ...


Like most smart phones now the "pad" is very data hungry. Only problem is i don't think the networks can handle the traffic for the volume of smartphones at the moment ( iPhone desire etc) so unless your on you home wifi the ipad will be far from the toy everyone wants it to be. 
Here's hoping the networks upgrade and provide a true 3g (or 4g) service otherwise the " unlimited" data will just not be worth the monthly subscription


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

interesting point, that....

i've noticed o2's 3g performance seems to be struggling a bit recently with all the iphones knocking about..... :?


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Jen-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


i didnt say they could display.

and they are so much more than a phone... did no one actually see the keynote presentation or has anyone even used one? :roll:

they have proper word processing, powerpoint spreadsheet etc. proper email, web (alot of people are switching to html5 now, even adobe!) the photo viewer is excellent too!

The ipad is not designed to replace a laptop but its designed for people with a normal mac (desktop) who also want something small for use around the house.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Jen-TT said:


> i didnt say they could display.
> 
> and they are so much more than a phone... did no one actually see the keynote presentation or has anyone even used one? :roll:
> 
> ...


if it wasn't apple, nobody would even consider buying it. most of the things it could do 'around the house' you could do on an iphone or ipod touch. A laptop of the same price will do everything it does, better.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I've bought a bunch of them for our family. I think we're on number 6. It fills the gap between iPhone and laptop perfectly and at most times allows me to leave my laptop at home.

For content consumption it is great. IMO, it is the only device that offers a value added experience to the user for reading books, magazines etc. and offers a credible digital alternative to physical content such as books.

This is just the beginning and I am convinced that Apple has long term plans for the iPad which will see this platform evolve into something phenomenal and possibly indispensable. For folks like my parents, the iPad has become their window to the internet which is accessible via an amazingly intuitive interface. They love it!

For the unconvinced... no worries... but do try one.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

obviously, if you have limitless funding, i'm sure they are great.... But for the average person, they're a bit superfluous


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

manphibian said:


> obviously, if you have limitless funding, i'm sure they are great.... But for the average person, they're a bit superfluous


There's no such thing as limitless funding mate. The point I was making is that if they were superfluous or not fit for my purpose, I certainly would not have bought as many as I have. Each user needs to decide whether the iPad or for that matter, any equipment works for them and is justifiable. For me and my family the iPad has been great and btw, I like so many on this board am in IT. Sure it has it's limitations and for some it may well be superfluous but it's anything but that for us. Ask my 84 year old Dad :wink:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Bottom line: it depends what you want from a device.

Touch screen products like this are going to be the way forward, and if all you want to do is browse the web, internet, pics etc that the iPad does, well why not? It looks nice, does the job and is intuitive due to that touchscreen interface.

Is it a big iPhone? Pretty much, but I'd rather be sat with that on my lap and flicking thru stuff, than on a dodgy iPhone mini screen.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looked quite handy today on the F1 coverage.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Looked quite handy today on the F1 coverage.


Yeah I kept looking at that wondering if it was an iPad. Then I saw the beautifully simple Apple logo... 

I want to know how he got it before they're launched here and did he pay the duty and VAT on it? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Pre-ordered mine last week and looking forward to the 28th


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

MonTheFish said:


> Pre-ordered mine last week and looking forward to the 28th


I thought you were 100% pro-PC?! :wink:

Good to see Apple making inroads into Windows users. I was pleased to see Nick has a MobileMe account too...


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Love my iPod touch and I love the look of the ipad... But being a gamer mean no apple pc's for me


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I wonder what the presenter on the F1 was actually using the iPad for? Looked quite light weight the way he was waving it about.. 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I wonder what the presenter on the F1 was actually using the iPad for? Looked quite light weight the way he was waving it about.. 8)


He was picking up emails and Twitter comments. Very light and very thin too. Glass screen so minimal scratching...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

This is off topic, but I was thinking today about the serious difference in start-up and shut-down time of my Windows XP Sony Vaio and my wife's Mac OS X MacBook Pro. O.k., I realise this is being addressed through dual-boot Windows/Android systems for fast web browsing, but... -->

I wonder how many man-hours have been wasted across the world while people wait for Windows PCs to boot up and shut down compared to Macs?

Touch screen devices with intuitive user interfaces have got to be the way forward. I might look at getting one of these babies when my 6 month old son is old enough to start getting into IT. Currently his hobbies are attracting MILFs with cute big eyes and smiles, grabbing and bashing things, especially our laptops and clutching his meat and two veg. How much is he gonna love something like an iPad that he can control with his fingers?

Doug


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm resisting the temptation of another Mac vs Windoze war... :roll:

My Dad asked me if I could fix his PC. I said 'no' because I know naff all about them. He said 'I wish I'd bought a Mac.'

I said 'So do I'...

cheers

rich


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Been using my iPad for over a week now and can't really fault it. There are times that I switch over to the laptop, but they're not actually that common. Overall, for browsing it's nicer to use than a computer and the games (like angry birds and flight control) are so much better than on the iPhone.

Whether or not it's worth the money is up to the individual... It doesn't really do anything you can't do on another device but it has a way of making even mundane tasks, like looking something up on google maps, a fun experience.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Doug Short said:


> I was thinking today about the serious difference in start-up and shut-down time of my Windows XP


Windows _what_? That system is ten years old!

My PC is on in 3 seconds.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Didnt think of the Twitter thing etc for F1. Great idea. I am starting to see the point of an iPad as a glorified "glancing computer" which is really what I use at home. Glance at the Mac/PC to check footie scores, see email attachments, browse the web etc. I think the iPad will be good for that as it saves having to boot the Macbook up all the time etc. Thoughts? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Didnt think of the Twitter thing etc for F1. Great idea. I am starting to see the point of an iPad as a glorified "glancing computer" which is really what I use at home. Glance at the Mac/PC to check footie scores, see email attachments, browse the web etc. I think the iPad will be good for that as it saves having to boot the Macbook up all the time etc. Thoughts? :?


We have the laptop downstairs and tbh an iPad would do the same job and take up less space , what is battery life like on them ?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Glance at the Mac/PC to check footie scores, see email attachments, browse the web etc. I think the iPad will be good for that as it saves having to boot the Macbook up all the time etc. Thoughts? :?


Can't you do that on your mobile phone though?

I've got some idea of what I'd like to do with an iPad, but I don't think it's worth the price, and realistically, I should be able to do it (albeit more awkwardly) on my phone - and I don't. So until I've got the connected up systems it'll support, there is little point in it.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Ture you can do all of that on your iphone which is what I use, but the screen is so small to be using it for more than 5 mins. Are its so finicky with such a small screen. I am talking about something which can be used to glance at quickly but with a decent size screen, without the need to have it plugged in or powered up all the time...eg life browsing the forum.

Don't know about you guys, but seriously browsing the TT forum for example does my head in on an iPhone... :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> We have the laptop downstairs and tbh an iPad would do the same job and take up less space , what is battery life like on them ?


So far battery life seems excellent, although I'm not really sure what to compare it to with a device like this. The battery handles gaming much better than the iPhone and everything else seems to be about on a par with a decent, newish laptop. Video playback possibly lasts longer than you'd get from a laptop though.

As for the F1, I've not tried this app, but it looks pretty amazing:
http://www.jamesallenonf1.com/2010/04/f1-timing-app-on-ipad/

Video here:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xctik8_ipad-apps-f1-2010_shortfilms


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Jobs said it should be about 10 hours (video)


----------



## bhav (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I just got back the USA 2 days and I have bought the 64GB 3G Ipad... i love it..

I dont really care what people think of the Apple "cult"... i had a need for a lightweight machine that i can email from... edit iworks applications/documents and surf the net.. ANYWHERE...

I works well for the above functions, only issue is due the current OS.. which will soon change with OS 4.0

I have been using it for about 10/11 hours before it needs charging.

GO FOR IT

Bhav


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Millions sold in the US...

All good for shareholders. Shame I sold mine to pay a 'king tax bill... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

low spec phone cpu, no external usb or Ethernet connection low storage 
ever more dragonian controls via apple/itunes in terms of content

no thanks, i'd like a device that works how the user wants to use it, not how corp America wants me to pay for every click i do.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> no thanks, i'd like a device that works how the user wants to use it, not how corp America wants me to pay for every click i do.


I have no idea where you get that idea. Apple makes stuff that works simply out of the box. So minimal configuration, no driver issues, no spurious messages and no tampering with the OS.

If you're happy to mod your PC then of course that's fine too. Apple machines can also be modded. But not all of us have the time/patience/expertise or even desire to nerd about with our tech stuff.

Speaking personally for a minute, I can adjust my Apple hardware and software enough for it to provide me with what i want from it. I owe nothing to corporate America for the privilege.

Like anyone with a PC, I know there are ways, means, resources and any number of people willing to 'crack' my software, open new ports, tweak my connectivity and get me stuff for free. But when I buy a tool that gives me all I could ask for - even if I have to pay a few quid for the solidity and reliability - why would I bother spending hours googling for something that gives me marginally more flexibility and screws my warranty into the bargain?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Apple is a nasty piece of work with it's work ethics. I find it shocking that I prefer MS to Apple when it comes to business ethics - how has this happened?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I'm sure if other vendors had the same closed book approach, didnt let other people write drivers and build their own hardware they would have just the same sort of virtues. Apple only driving force now is to ensure you have to purchase anything and everything via itunes.
> 
> As a device its simply too limited.


Where do you get your information from? If you want to write drivers for OS X, I can point you to links to things like the DDK or I/O kit. As for having to buy 'anything and everything' via itunes... Like what, exactly? You can put free apps, video and audio on your iPod if you don't want to buy anything. If you buy something that's DRM'ed then I guess that won't play on an iPod, but then again there are plenty of DRM schemes out there and most players only support one of them so Apple are hardly unique there.

Like most people on the net whining about Apple, you're more bothered by the idea of stuff than you are by the reality. Having to use iTunes (the app, not the store) as an interface to your device _sounds_ restrictive, so you complain about it. In reality, it makes everything about the process simple and enjoyable, whilst providing more choice than any other app or music store out there. The 'limits' that you hate so much just don't exist for the average user.


----------



## antisafariTT (Apr 22, 2010)

i felt that it is useless at the first sight but after i saw somebody using it i think it is kinda cool. i wont buy it anyway lol


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I think its one of those where I have to buy one and use it to decide whether it will replace my macbook air. My thinking is I want to replace my macbook air with an old imac or something for the hard-drive space (macbook air only has 32gb or something stupidly low like that) and just get an iPad for quick everyday use. 8)

My iPhone does everything I need for everyday nternet useage/email attachements etc, just the screen is far too small!


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

MonTheFish said:


> Love my iPod touch and I love the look of the ipad... But being a gamer mean no apple pc's for me


Silly. I am also a gamer and have nothing BUT Mac's at home. Bootcamp is a wonderful thing, best of both worlds there! 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

swfblade said:


> Bootcamp is a wonderful thing, best of both worlds there! 8)


Interesting you say that mate. How does the speed of Bootcamp compare when you use it for gaming? I only use it occasionally to check out websites etc but I notice no slow down in performance at all. In fact you'd hardly know you were running a PC in emulation so to speak.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You know that Macs are native x86 PCs now? There is no emulation.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dash said:


> You know that Macs are native x86 PCs now? There is no emulation.


Dunno what that means!


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

basically it means that they run exactly the same as a PC, and in some cases quicker, due to knowing that all the hardware/drivers/etc are fully compatible. I read somewhere not long back that, at the time, the quickest Laptop on the market for Windows was a Mac Book Pro, running in Bootcamp! :lol:

As for gaming, it runs really well! Recently been playing Mass Effect 2, Eve Online and FlightSim X on my iMac 24" 3.something CPU and they run sweet as, all on native rez (1920 x 1200) at max settings. more than playable refresh rates, no slow downs.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure if other vendors had the same closed book approach, didnt let other people write drivers and build their own hardware they would have just the same sort of virtues. Apple only driving force now is to ensure you have to purchase anything and everything via itunes.
> ...


OK then, i'd like the drivers to run OSX on my sony vio laptop pls....?
oooh wait jobs can'd the clone licensing deal shortly after microsoft returned him to apple.

Apple VP Phil Schiller said the company does not plan to let people run Mac OS X on other computer makers' hardware. "We will not allow running Mac OS X on anything other than an Apple Mac,"

Apple make most of thier money from hardware. They want a closed book policy to keep the £$s coming in and they do this by FORCEING people to use thier hardware and thier programs like itunes (which is pants). I want to PICK what i run, on what platform, on what hardware and with what applications over the top of it. i don't need apple to tell me i must do x or y.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

swfblade said:


> basically it means that they run exactly the same as a PC, and in some cases quicker, due to knowing that all the hardware/drivers/etc are fully compatible. I read somewhere not long back that, at the time, the quickest Laptop on the market for Windows was a Mac Book Pro, running in Bootcamp! :lol:
> 
> As for gaming, it runs really well! Recently been playing Mass Effect 2, Eve Online and FlightSim X on my iMac 24" 3.something CPU and they run sweet as, all on native rez (1920 x 1200) at max settings. more than playable refresh rates, no slow downs.


Id love to see any proof of this! Water cooled 930i with 2 x SSD running Raid 0! Bring on any white fashion accessory! :lol:
Asus do a quick boot on their mobo called express gate meaning on in seconds. I understand for everyday people apple works out of the box, but for performance you can never beat a PC, ESSPECIALY ON PRICE


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

swfblade said:


> basically it means that they run exactly the same as a PC, and in some cases quicker, due to knowing that all the hardware/drivers/etc are fully compatible. I read somewhere not long back that, at the time, the quickest Laptop on the market for Windows was a Mac Book Pro, running in Bootcamp! :lol:
> 
> As for gaming, it runs really well! Recently been playing Mass Effect 2, Eve Online and FlightSim X on my iMac 24" 3.something CPU and they run sweet as, all on native rez (1920 x 1200) at max settings. more than playable refresh rates, no slow downs.


So let me get this right. You're running standard PC games on your iMac using Bootcamp with no install/driver issues or slowdowns and no problems, right? 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

There is _nothing_ special about the Mac hardware. Ever since OS X, which is just Unix with a pretty shell on it.

Apple generally give their desktops a reasonably good spec. A Mac Pro workstation will come with a mid-range card. Which means you should be able to play all current PC games (albeit with the settings down low). But being PC based, there is no technical reason why you can't swap the card out for a higher-quality "PC" part, drivers _should_ be fine, but always double check.

Give it a whirl and enjoy some games!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Well done Dash. PC and Mac are same hardware, just mac in a pretty box that costs you the extra 100% :lol: I can choose my nice PC box!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's the exactly same argument as all other Apple kit, and it works well for them.

Apple control the end-to-end life of the product. It sets the hardware and the environment it'll operate in. Meaning there are far less complications than in the PC world.

The down side is you have to pay a premium for this. Whereas a lot of people are happy to sacrifice a little slickness for a halving of cost. And then there are the "power users" who find Apple products too limiting for their needs.

Anyway, I like my off-white bulky PC... :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Well done Dash. PC and Mac are same hardware, just mac in a pretty box that costs you the extra 100% :lol: I can choose my nice PC box!


Pretty much the same as the difference between having a Golf and a TT then... :wink:

Like I'd pick the TT over the Golf, I'd pick the Mac every time.

Cheers

rich 

Interesting read though...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Dash. PC and Mac are same hardware, just mac in a pretty box that costs you the extra 100% :lol: I can choose my nice PC box!
> ...


Only the legacy TT :wink:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Id love to see any proof of this! Water cooled 930i with 2 x SSD running Raid 0! Bring on any white fashion accessory! :lol:


I'm not saying anything about water cooled stuff, of course that would work faster! I'm talking about off the shelf LAPTOP's here.

I'm not getting into a Mac V PC fanboi contest. As a fully certified Microsoft Professional, you would maybe expect me to favour Windows PC's, but to be honest I don't. The Windows based PC's are great for general, everyday use at my workplace, but if Windows PC's were as reliable as Mac's (I'm not even going to start on UNIX) then I wouldn't have this job! Equally, Mac's are more suited to other environments, such as coming home after fixing a million Windows issues, switching on the Mac and it just ... works. Last thing I want to do is start working out why Windows wont see this device, or this driver causing that to crash.

Bottom line, Both are the best at what they do. But Windows has to cater for infinite combinations of hardware and as such will never be as stable as something written for a handful of combinations, such as Mac's. This does however make it a lot cheaper to _buy_ a Windows machine.

Rich, yes that is exactly what I am saying.

How this got from iPad to a Windows V Mac thing, I have no idea. The iPad isn't a Mac. It isn't Windows. It's a different OS, based on OSX, yes, but different none the less.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


Well you know I'd pick that over the ersatz version... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

swfblade said:


> This does however make it a lot cheaper to run a Windows machine.


Only if you have an IT Dept on tap or a maintenance contract with a Pro like yourself. Most Mac users don't have/need the luxury of either. Neither can most afford to have the machine malfunctioning.

As you say, they just work and when they do go wrong, are thankfully relatively simple to fix.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Run was the wrong word, I meant buy. Apologies, I will edit my post.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> OK then, i'd like the drivers to run OSX on my sony vio laptop pls....?


Jesus, loads of other people have installed OS X on Vaios... I'm not going to Google it for you.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Apple make most of thier money from hardware. They want a closed book policy to keep the £$s coming in and they do this by FORCEING people to use thier hardware and thier programs like itunes (which is pants). I want to PICK what i run, on what platform, on what hardware and with what applications over the top of it. i don't need apple to tell me i must do x or y.


I'm not forced to do anything. I choose to use Apple because it suits the way I work and delivers the functionality I need.

If you want to pick and run whatever on whatever then you too have that right and nobody from Apple is trying to stop you. If however you choose to run a piece of Apple software then you may have to satisfy their hardware requirements (all software does this).

And for what it's worth I think iTunes is great. You don't have to run it on your Windows machine.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The argument between PC and Mac is null and void as we've already shown it's the same thing. What it comes down to is the package you buy of the shelf, and the OS. You then need to chuck other things in the mix then.

But really I think it comes down to what you want. Do you want the TT with it's small boot, or the practical Golf? Do you want to mod it or change it yourself, or leave it OEM?

Whereas Rich has a heavily modified TT, and I have a custom built computer. Rich's computer is stock with some visual changes and my TT is stock with some visual changes. Different strokes for different folks!

This argument also applies directly to whether the iPad is any good. Some will love it, others won't give it the time of day.

But back on the Boot Camp thing - seriously guys, slap on a copy of Windows 7 and get yourself Battlefield Bad Company 2 or something similar and enjoy some insane gaming.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dash said:


> ...slap on a copy of Windows 7 and get yourself Battlefield Bad Company 2 or something similar and enjoy some insane gaming.


Now where could I get my hands on installers for those two? :roll:

Cheers

rich


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The iTunes store of course... where else? Oh wait... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> The iTunes store of course... where else? Oh wait... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A quality parody :lol: :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Typing from my iPad as it turned up today. Have to say it is miles better than I thought it would be until you actually try one I think it is unfair to comment. You can see why they have sold so many, it's easy to use some very good apps and it's so slim and light plus the keyboard is great to use.

Tried out some good books and visual books such as toy story ap as well as an adobe drawing app which is good. Also watched some film clips etc and very easy. Put a few apps from my iPhone on and they run well and can be magnified to iPad screen size quite easily although the res suffers a little.

Very impressed! It's early hours so far but it's great!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I have to say I agree. I'm using mine now too and it totally replaces my MacBook. So easy to use for basic internet and music etc. Very easy to "use around the house" computer. Internet explored is great! 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I have to say I agree. I'm using mine now too and it totally replaces my MacBook. So easy to use for basic internet and music etc. Very easy to "use around the house" computer. Internet explored is great! 8)


How is it for balancing on your knee while having a tug?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

[/quote]

How is it for balancing on your knee while having a tug?[/quote]
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

OOh err!!  ha ha :lol: Its quite comfortable really. I have pretty big hands (yes ladies I do  ) and its quite easy to type with hands either side of the ipad like holding the iPhone. Overall Im really pleased. erfect for just pick up and check mail/ browse the web etc


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And with an easy wipe-clean screen too..... :roll: :lol: :lol: 
What's it like to hold in usage? It seems too heavy to hold up for any length of time like a large book. Do you find yourself having to sit looking straight down at it or reclining with it on your legs or suchlike?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

You do end up using it in a slight "sit-up" position but the easiest is to just lounge it against your thighs really. but its quite light to use really. Put it this way Im thinking of getting rid of my macbook air and just having an iPad and a simple older iMac for lots of memory for photo/music storage and backup as well as for serious work useage/writing letters and doing accounts etc (which doesn't happen much!)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, it's landed! And, good or bad, is any gadget worth queueing overnight for?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10176138.stm
That's hours of their lives spent cold and sleep-deprived that they can't get back. :-|


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

ScoobyTT said:


> Well, it's landed! And, good or bad, is any gadget worth queueing overnight for?
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10176138.stm
> That's hours of their lives spent cold and sleep-deprived that they can't get back. :-|


It really is pretty sad and pathetic to be honest. According to someone I know who got one from the spell store on Friday in Sheffield they still had stock at 6pm.

I know of someone who had one on pre-order, although it wasn't due till the second batch (7th June) and he decided to go and queue from half 4 on Friday morning as he couldn't wait till his pre order came. Come on, Jesus! He is a geek tho lol


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

If people wanted to get one that bad why they didn't pre order on the 10th I don't know. The majority of those orders came on the 27 th


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Having had a bit play with one thanks to Monthefish I have to say it's a great piece of kit


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> A quality parody


I'll second that. Very funny.

Doug. [An open-mided sceptic.]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Having had a bit play with one thanks to Monthefish I have to say it's a great piece of kit


Apple must be doing something right - they're now worth more than Microshaft... 

Not bad for a company that nearly went bust 11 years ago.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Worth investing shares in? 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Worth investing shares in?  8)


I did. 11 years ago...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Well, it's landed! And, good or bad, is any gadget worth queueing overnight for?
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10176138.stm
> That's hours of their lives spent cold and sleep-deprived that they can't get back. :-|


If they'd just done their homework, they'd have realised that pc world were also stocking the iPad from Friday. The one i went into on Friday afternoon still had good stock and no queues in the morning.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Go to a real shop? No thanks, delivered the day before it was available in store. Has no-one heard of the Internet?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

MonTheFish said:


> Go to a real shop? No thanks, delivered the day before it was available in store. Has no-one heard of the Internet?


Yeah but you're an Apple newbie... :lol:

Once you get into it, you'll want to visit the store on a new product launch day. You'll be amazed what you might walk out with. I came out of the Regent Street store with a free 80GB iPod one year... 

I gave the tee shirt away...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My friend made 2k in a few weeks on Apple shares just recently


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

robokn said:


> My friend made 2k in a few weeks on Apple shares just recently


How much did he invest to earn that though?


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

The Apple Ipad is an overrated device. Tablet PC's are well over 12 - 15 years old and were originally launched by various other hardware and software providers. Unfortunately they didn't take off, all Apple has done is reinvent the wheel and whilst they are making huge success - if you buy one you are throwing away your money.

Do the sums:

Apple Ipad 8gb is around 440 pounds.
Decent Dataplan on O2 is around 30 to 40 pounds per month

Hardly worth paying that. Buy a bloody net book and a broadband dongle for half the price.

Overrated technology. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT_Tesh said:


> Overrated technology. [smiley=bomb.gif]


Obviously millions who've bought one would agree with you... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Obviously millions who've bought one agree with Skeletor. I like the idea but just from a usability view, I think holding a screen would be uncomfy after not too long. TT_Tesh does have a point though. Apple haven't invented anything, though judging by the way they hoover up the woolliest of patents you'd think they did. A lot of their patents are little more than vague concepts and rough ideas. And there is no real innovation in the iPad, which is perhaps the biggest disappointment with it. Apple seem work by a simple four step process:

1) Repackage something that existed years ago as "new" and "revolutionary", (or just make an existing product BIGGER )
2) Put an "i" in front of the name, ignoring anyone who already owns a trademark on the name, 
3) Make the product shiny but deliberately crippled, and rely on the fact that noone will notice until they've got past the novelty,
4) Profit!

There are implicit steps 5 and 6 too:
5) Update the product slightly next year but still leave out key features. Call it "new" when it's more of a "tweak".
6) Profit again! :lol: :lol:

Skeletor must be laughing in his volcano lair that he actually gets away with it. It's good to see the first hints of an anti-trust investigation against Apple though. iTunes is definitely a captive market and distinctly anti-competetive.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Apple seem work by a simple four step process:
> 
> 1) Repackage something that existed years ago as "new" and "revolutionary", (or just make an existing product BIGGER )
> 2) Put an "i" in front of the name, ignoring anyone who already owns a trademark on the name,
> ...


Well to succeed in business you have to take something that works well and do it better. There are very few original ideas around nowadays and I don't hear anyone bleating about B&O televisions being repackaged Philips TVs.

Apple are renowned for taking a product and putting it into a simple, efficient, attractive and easy-to-use package which they then market well and charge a premium price for. A great business model if you ask me. 8)

Take the iPod for example. Before Apple introduced their cigarette packet sized first model, I'd already bought another MP3 player which was the size of a Pro Walkman or a small transistor radio. It was in one of those tacky leatherette cases, was made of that ill-fitting grey plastic and had a screen that scratched easily. The operating system and the method for moving MP3s onto it was so utterly inept and basic, that it made the whole process of adding music a 'once in a blue moon' process. Don't get me wrong the sound was great and it had huge novelty value with a 20GB drive.

Apple then came along and thought 'we can make that look and operate better'. They still used the principles of MP3 compression originated by Karl Heinz Brandenburg and developed further by the Fraunhofer Institut because that was still the best compressed audio standard available. But they completely revolutionised the way it looked, overhauled the interface and made uploading songs a simple, idiot-proof process.










Even today, the simple click-wheel and cascading menu system looks fresh and that again is an Apple strength. Even Windows owes it's GUI to Apple - although you'd be hard pushed to get Bill Gates to acknowledge that fact.

What Apple have done since with both the iPhone and iPad is repackaged existing technology and made it accessible to everybody. You don't need to know how to use a computer to use either of these tools and that is what makes Apple the success it is.

Call him what you will, but Steve Jobs is a master of spotting an opportunity. Just wait until they perform Apple magic on the television, then watch the likes of Sony, Panasonic and even B&O quake in their boots.

Cheers

rich


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, so massively off-topic, but what the hell :mrgreen: 


rustyintegrale said:


> Well to succeed in business you have to take something that works well and do it better. There are very few original ideas around nowadays and I don't hear anyone bleating about B&O televisions being repackaged Philips TVs.


Or Philips using Sharp panels :wink: So a B&O is a repackaged repackaged Sharp. Yes yes luvvy, but it's a B&O! :lol:



rustyintegrale said:


> Take the iPod for example. Before Apple introduced their cigarette packet sized first model, I'd already bought another MP3 player which was the size of a Pro Walkman or a small transistor radio.... Don't get me wrong the sound was great and it had huge novelty value with a 20GB drive.


Putting a hard drive in a portable music player always seemed dumb to me - it'd be useless for jogging  The need for 400 albums in my pocket never occurred to me, so I bought an MP3 player the size of a lighter with a 14 hour battery life, no moving parts and multi-format support, while all the me-toos at work were out buying their kids iPods for Christmas just because it was that year's "must have" present. Of course I didn't look as COOL but then I wasn't holding a big white brick in my hand for everyone to see :lol: :lol: Sure I could only hold 10 albums at a time, but at least my battery wouldn't run out before I could listen to everything that was on it.



rustyintegrale said:


> Apple then came along and thought 'we can make that look and operate better'. They still used the principles of MP3 compression..


And the BBC came along with its usual brand of Skeltor worship and hopped on the MP3 bandwagon as if portable music had only just been invented, treated the iPod like it was the _only_ music player out there contrary to their usual (cough) lack of brand support or advertising and even re-enforced it with their bleating about "podcasts". Oh, you mean recorded programs :roll:  

Ability to play MP3s aside, wasn't the iTunes store just peddling DRM-locked low bitrate AAC at the time though? :? It's only recently they've provided higher bitrates and DRM-free tracks.



rustyintegrale said:


> What Apple have done since with both the iPhone and iPad is repackaged existing technology and made it accessible to everybody.


  :? I wouldn't say £600 or £700 for a phone was accessible to everybody. The iPad's pricing doesn't put the underpowered re-implementation of existing technology in the hands of the masses. You don't even get "bang for your buck" with an Apple product. It's not accessible to everyone, and you don't get much for your money - you buy, in essence, a one trick pony. Further, you get locked into buying content from one place - Apple. Next up: iAd. And I'll give anyone a tenner who can tell me how their lives are enriched by being advertised at. :?



rustyintegrale said:


> You don't need to know how to use a computer to use either of these tools and that is what makes Apple the success it is.


Granted, you don't need to know how to use a computer, but you never did to listen to music. And, well, if you want to get stuff onto your iWhatever then you need a computer so you need to know how to use one in some capacity  Why should an iPad user be forced to buy books, music, etc. from iTunes? Microshaft have to give you a choice of browsers when you install Windows - a choice of something that's FREE to use anyway. Why then, are Apple allowed to force users to buy stuff only from them?



rustyintegrale said:


> Call him what you will, but Steve Jobs is a master of spotting an opportunity.


You mean Master of the Universe (tm), surely :lol: :lol:

Like this guy:








*Steve, seen earlier this week watching the iPad sales roll in.*



rustyintegrale said:


> Just wait until they perform Apple magic on the television, then watch the likes of Sony, Panasonic and even B&O quake in their boots.


Sony have a unique history of making proprietary technologies that nobody else wants to adopt. No Sony, we don't want Memory Sticks thanks, we've got SD. :lol: Apple has a history of ignoring standards and making things proprietary that needn't be. I had an Apple keyboard at work for ages. It was quite nice but the quality wasn't there and the key action got distinctly dodgy quicker than any other keyboard I've ever had, and it tried its best to knacker my fingers too. It also had a USB connector, which must have pained St Steve greatly. So much so that he (let's attribute it to him personally for comedy value) put a little notch in it that made the connector not quite as UNIVERSAL as the acronym would suggest, just to make life bloody awkward. A cynical ploy purely to get you to buy an Apple cable for it to convert their notchy USB into UUSB. It's not hard to see why they're due an anti-trust/anti-competition case.

I dread to think what Apple will do to TV. It can't get simpler than choosing channels from a menu, period. They'll undoubtedly monetize it further, probably by locking you to a single content source. I wonder who that would be... :lol: :lol: Magical? I don't think so.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Ok, so massively off-topic, but what the hell :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> ...


[/quote]

Is that Windows keyboard sticking on 'Submit' Scooby? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I think you're thinking of my old Apple keyboard and its duff return key and cheap (but shiny) plastic constructed without longevity in mind. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> I think you're thinking of my old Apple keyboard and its duff return key and cheap (but shiny) plastic constructed without longevity in mind. :lol:


Must be old. When did Apple last make a plastic keyboard? :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What are they made of now? Hand-crafted ceramics with the characters etched on by eye by only the prettiest of virgins from Skeletor's Employee Village? This isn't just any keyboard, it's Apple, not M&S! :roll: :lol: Steve may have you believe that his products are made of hallowed materials, but it was _definitely _plastic. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> What are they made of now? Hand-crafted ceramics with the characters etched on by eye by only the prettiest of virgins from Skeletor's Employee Village? This isn't just any keyboard, it's Apple, not M&S! :roll: :lol: Steve may have you believe that his products are made of hallowed materials, but it was _definitely _plastic. :lol:


Scooby, what are you on? :lol: :lol:

http://tinyurl.com/2vfvhow


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I popped into the Apple store in Norwich today. Had a look at the iPad. Can't even make calls on them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Widget said:


> I popped into the Apple store in Norwich today. Had a look at the iPad. Can't even make calls on them.


They have that function covered in another product... :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Scooby, if you spent as much time researching the facts as you do trying to be witty, you'd end up with posts that were a hell of a lot more accurate.

The idea that Apple 'locks' people into anything is one thats written all over the net, but rarely given any thought. I think it actually comes from the rather arrogant assumption (one you made in an earlier post) that people buying their products have no idea how they work. Perhaps amongst your friends, you're considered a 'technology expert' and this has gone to your head a little, but you should probably realise that not only do most people buying iPhones or iPads fully realise they have to get the applications from the App Store, they're actually totally happy with that concept (and not because they're stupid. Because they're smart enough to know that they gain more than they lose).

The fact that you mention DRM shows how little you know. Apple products all happily play non-DRM'd content. iTunes will also sync it for you. Or some other syncing software if you prefer. Or are you somehow suggesting that Apple even selling DRM'd content is a bad thing? I don't like DRM and didn't buy anything from iTunes till they offered an alternative, but I still used iPods and I wasn't stupid enough to think that Apples music selling business model was an issue. If they want to lose sales to people who don't like DRM, then that's up to them, surely? (actually it's up to the record labels and movie studios, but I'm sure facts like that won't get in the way of you bashing Apple over it)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Scooby, if you spent as much time researching the facts as you do trying to be witty, you'd end up with posts that were a hell of a lot more accurate.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

But I prefer his witty posts to be honest. 8)

The simple fact is I am very pro-Apple and he is the opposite. It's been well-argued on here and no doubt this will always be so. But we all have freedom of choice and right now, more people than ever are choosing Apple products over other offerings.

And that is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

So many people miss the point or just don't want to like the products full stop. It's the overall user experience that apple get right it doesn't matter if it is an old idea but the way it is adapted and made easy to use and pretty solid for the UI is what makes it good. The fact you don't need a user guide to use the product is fantastic because no one uses them. The way they are designed is an added benefit it's nice to be able to use good looking products that don't have stickers or logos all over them and are made from nice materials.

I agree not having flash is a pain especially on the iPad but sitting here typing on one is great being able to use it with my two year old as a sketch book and then a self reading book is great, the fact she understands the basics of the device etc is great introduction to technology.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spandex, I'm not here to be accurate, I'm here to have a laugh while sprinkling some good points about the product in a fog of bunkum. Some of it may be poorly researched, but I'm not going to do any in depth research just to post on a forum :roll: For these purposes I don't have the motivation to find out whether St Steve really lives in a volcanic lair littered with henchmen who look like Chuck Norris, or whether he really is one of the Masters of the Universe.



rustyintegrale said:


> But I prefer his witty posts to be honest. 8)


Glad to see someone isn't taking this seriously [smiley=cheers.gif]



rustyintegrale said:


> The simple fact is I am very pro-Apple and he is the opposite. It's been well-argued on here and no doubt this will always be so. But we all have freedom of choice and right now, more people than ever are choosing Apple products over other offerings.


The other offerings are crap, which is a bigger mystery. There's no need for them to be. Maybe they end up being crap because they have to avoid stepping on any of Apple's scattergun patents and so that cripples their own ability to innovate.

Apple don't always get the user experience right. 30 years and they still make me use both chuffing hands to do a right mouse click :lol: I think the iPad would be fantastic for people with limited hand motion though, although maybe apart from the holding it thing. It's ok if you can raise your lap towards you.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Spandex, I'm not here to be accurate





ScoobyTT said:


> Apple don't always get the user experience right. 30 years and they still make me use both chuffing hands to do a right mouse click :lol:


Apple mice have had right click for a while now.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spandex said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex, I'm not here to be accurate... 30 years and they still make me use both chuffing hands to do a right mouse click :lol:
> ...


See! Case in point :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I went into the Apple store to have a touchey feeley and play of one yesterday. I was impressed with the size and quality and the novetly of how different it is to my lappy. Have to admit I don't know much about Apple products other than hubby has his Imac and Iphone and I have an ipod so this bit of technology is quite new to me.

However I was disappointed that it had no cd or dvd thingy in it for me to play on. I also was disappointed the fact it was basically like a giant iphone with no phone bit (yes I know it would be too big to put up to you rear) :lol: nor camera really (bit big again I think for that)  . As my hubby suggested though it's better used if you want to use it more for business or work related or internet as a netbook thing and then he did say something about hooking it up to your iphone etc. Hubby loved the gadget but then he is a male and loves all Apple products  But then personally I don't have any other apple products, so would this mean I then have to go and buy other accessories that are compatible with this Ipad in order for it to function how I want it to function in the way like my Dell Lappy does? I just feel something is missing from it. My hubby was creaming over the screen quality as he does his imac. He's a keen photographer so he is very much in favour of apple products for picture resolution etc.

The ipad is a neat little gadget though and I think in some respects worth the money to those who know how to use it properly .


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd say if you're looking to replace your laptop then an iPad isn't really for you. If you're looking to replace a lot of the day to day tasks you use a laptop for, but will still keep a traditional computer for the heavy lifting work then it's well worth it.

I rarely pick up my laptop at home now, but I have enough of technology in work so when I'm at home I only really surf the net and check my email. The iPad is perfect for that.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Spandex said:


> I'd say if you're looking to replace your laptop then an iPad isn't really for you. If you're looking to replace a lot of the day to day tasks you use a laptop for, but will still keep a traditional computer for the heavy lifting work then it's well worth it.
> 
> I rarely pick up my laptop at home now, but I have enough of technology in work so when I'm at home I only really surf the net and check my email. The iPad is perfect for that.


That's exactly what hubby said in a nutshell


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I really dont get people who are anti-apple or anti-MS. Both have their place in the world. Most people I know who are IT Pro's use MS stuff at work and Apple's stuff at home. Usually coz we are so fed up with the MS stuff going wrong at work that we dont want to feck about with it at home after a day sorting it all out!

I love MS products and the fact they manage to get it work with billions of bits of hardware, most of the time, with only the occasional crash or lock up these days, is amazing in my mind. Windows 7 has also brought them right back up there, in terms of OS's, with the likes of OSx and any number of freebie ones.

I also love Apple stuff, mainly coz it just works. They usually try and be innovative with their hardware and bring it to the masses in a way that works and will sell - think of the latest Magic Mouse and all its multi-touch technology for example. The hardware always looks good too and I know its a bit anal but the packaging.... anyone who has brought any Apple device must be impressed with how they design the boxes. You just know you are getting a quality product.

I like to compare MS and Apple to what we are all here for on this site; Cars. MS are like your Ford Transit. Works for just about everyone, in just about every way, more or less. You can customise your transit to suit your needs and it can do the job, albeit not perfectly every time. Apple are like your latest Audi. Yes you pay more, but its surely going to be better than a Van...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

swfblade said:


> Most people I know who are IT Pro's use MS stuff at work and Apple's stuff at home. Usually coz we are so fed up with the MS stuff going wrong at work


Can't be very good at IT then... :wink:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

:lol: never claimed to be any good, just said "IT Pro's", ie "able to surf the web at work whilst pretending to fix stuff in the server room" :wink:

Seriously tho, some days can be a bitch (as with any job), like if one the servers is playing up or whatever and at the end of the day, you just want to go home, switch on a computer to browse the web or whatever and have no hassles. It used to be I didnt mind it at home, but these days, just seriously can't be bothered after hours. :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Devoid of my own opinions, here's an interesting article on an Apple fan for whom the novelty value has worn off:
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/28 ... goes_sour/

Seems like a fairly good appraisal of the practicalities of using the thing on a regular basis.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say if you're looking to replace your laptop then an iPad isn't really for you. If you're looking to replace a lot of the day to day tasks you use a laptop for, but will still keep a traditional computer for the heavy lifting work then it's well worth it.
> ...


Ditto. Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


And right now would be the most perfect time to have a lush light ipad to just surf this forum and internet and do nothing else, whilst watching tele in bed  . Got my birthday coming up in 9 days best make some large big HUGE giant hints to the hubmeister, I'm sure he could manage benefitting from sharing one


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I'm doing exactly that. Got the old inlayer going at the same time. Perfect! 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I'm doing exactly that. Got the old inlayer going at the same time. Perfect! 8)


That's it, rub it in why don't you


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Picked up one yesterday, 64gb 3g model. So far so good, like others say keep the laptop for real jobs but it's good for mail and surfing at home. Worth it, yes, value for money, no. It's an expensive toy which just happened to be there the day after my bonus arrived so what the heck!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> Picked up one yesterday, 64gb 3g model. So far so good, like others say keep the laptop for real jobs but it's good for mail and surfing at home. Worth it, yes, value for money, no. It's an expensive toy which just happened to be there the day after my bonus arrived so what the heck!


I thought bounuses had gone now we were working for the same people. :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

John C said:


> Picked up one yesterday, 64gb 3g model. So far so good, like others say keep the laptop for real jobs but it's good for mail and surfing at home. Worth it, yes, value for money, no. It's an expensive toy which just happened to be there the day after my bonus arrived so what the heck!


So what you are saying is that your iPad is partly owned by taxpayers money...well, it's my money that's partly paid for it, and I'd like a shot sometime :lol: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Andy - they have, only joking!

Peter - ok blew the whole £10 bonus on the case, so yes, feel free to play with it anytime! ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Interesting article on iPad file system and ease of management. 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/07 ... _transfer/
One man's view of course, but it doesn't seem to be all about usability and ease of use as you might think when buying one. :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Well my iPad 3G finally turned up today after being delayed by a few days. So far so good and I'm very impressed. There's some nice little touches that set it apart from the iPhone.

Whilst I understand people slating it, I think the majority of people have missed the point of it completely. It was never intended to be a net book replacement, and instead sits in-between a smartphone and a net book/laptop. I personally bought one so I no longer have to take my MacBook Pro to meetings all the time. Will it take the place of my MacBook completely? Certainly not, but for the vast majority of meetings and travel where I need email, Internet and file access, it fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

you'll be needing these:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Whilst I understand people slating it, I think the majority of people have missed the point of it completely. It was never intended to be a net book replacement, and instead sits in-between a smartphone and a net book/laptop.


Though to be fair to the majority of people, I don't think many did miss the point - most I've spoken to have known from the start that the iPad was something they'd buy just to surf and email while in the living room, watching TV etc. and not a netbook replacement. 
It was mainly Steve Jobs and others who were implying that it was something you would buy instead - "netbooks are just cheap laptops", "not the third category device" (whereas iPad is) and so on.

I saw one for the first time at the airport a couple of days back but unfortunately didn't have time to play. So my only impression so far is that it was actually much smaller than I was expecting! 
But those I know who have them say it is indeed fantastic for lounging and surfing, emailing and such like. 
But - as you say - it's an _extra _device, so a question of whether you can justify the cost of having another one. 
Personally I can't, but I'm certainly glad it exists as it'll inevitably drive other manufacturers to both extend the concept and reduce the cost, in the same way that a big impact of the iphone was to finally force the rest of the handset vendors to up their game in terms of usability, design, services and so on. 
So even as a non-Apple customer, I'm delighted every time they drive the market forwards.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

drjam said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst I understand people slating it, I think the majority of people have missed the point of it completely. It was never intended to be a net book replacement, and instead sits in-between a smartphone and a net book/laptop.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

drjam said:


> It was mainly Steve Jobs and others who were implying that it was something you would buy instead - "netbooks are just cheap laptops", "not the third category device" (whereas iPad is) and so on.


I don't understand your point. In the keynote (and in your quote above), Steve doesn't say it's a netbook replacement either. What he says is that a netbook is just a cheap laptop and that the iPad isn't supposed to replace laptops (cheap or otherwise). Talking about netbooks as though they are a category of their own is, in my opinion, inaccurate. It's a marketing thing, just like referring to laptops with screens bigger than 17" as 'desktop replacements'.

That being said, none of it really matters - People love to pigeon-hole devices like this so that they can then point out all of it's flaws (conveniently forgetting that it was them who put it into that arbitrary category in the first place). The iPad is what it is. I like it because it makes things - that used to be mundane and utilitarian - fun and simple. It's not the best photo viewer in the world, it's not the best games platform in the world and it's not even the best web browser in the world... What it is though, is all of those functions in a small, pretty and well made device.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

^^ good post!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Spandex said:


> I don't understand your point.


My point was in comment on the previous post - that until SJ decided to mention them, I don't believe people would have wasted much breath comparing netbooks and ipads. So I completely agree with you that they are different things and people would see them as such. So why he felt the need to even bother mentioning them, who knows? You'd have to ask him. 
Hope I've clarified.



Spandex said:


> What he says is that a netbook is just a cheap laptop...
> Talking about netbooks as though they are a category of their own is, in my opinion, inaccurate...
> That being said, none of it really matters - People love to pigeon-hole devices like this...


Personally I disagree with the first line, or specifically the "just" bit (but that whole argument has been done to death before, so I won't restart it here)
And the second is - as you rightly point out in the third - a case of "who cares".


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm on the hunt this weekend to pick up a 16GB or 32GB, so far no one has them 

Will be keeping an eye on the Apple/PC World/Currys websites.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Had a play yesterday and was very impressed and as has been said I can see it for just in the living room
just browsing the web or to take to meetings for a little pad works for me, where do I sign??


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

robokn said:


> where do I sign??


I hear the Apple Newton did handwriting recognition :wink: It's the future!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I got the ipad 2 recently, as a toy and travel gadget, and I have to admit now I can't live without it. I didn't like the ipad 1 because of it's camera limitations. The Ipad 2 is a different ballgame though. At the beginning I could not find uses for it, but during my Easter holidays I discovered so many uses. So, let me display some.

Having coffee in a Greek island while you are facetiming your friends in UK, and turning the rear camera on and showing them the sunset, while your Greek friends think you are mad talking to a face in what looks like a photo frame.

Watching movies on the plane with the smart cover on upright position and everyone else looking at the crystal clear screen.

Spontaneous presentation of my businesses to my new friends while advising on their businesses.

Using music apps to make music, in what otherwise would cost thousands to create without the ipad and the music apps.

I m sure you already know about OBD apps and wifi and bluetooth data streaming from your car to the ipad.

And yes i know you can do these things on iphone (which I do NOT have), but at 40 something my eyes see better on a 10 inch screen than on a 3.5.

The 2 is extremely fast and is no comparison with ipad 1. Plus when you travel, weight and size matters. The lowest, the better.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

slineTT said:


> Having coffee in a Greek island while you are facetiming your friends in UK, and turning the rear camera on and showing them the sunset, while your Greek friends think you are mad talking to a face in what looks like a photo frame.
> 
> Watching movies on the plane with the smart cover on upright position and everyone else looking at the crystal clear screen.


I could be misreading, but they sound a bit posey to me, and both appear to be concerned with what other people think. :?



slineTT said:


> Using music apps to make music, in what otherwise would cost thousands to create without the ipad and the music apps.


How so?


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

You are deffo misreading! I use facetime quite often with people abroad, its great. Especially if you go to visit relatives etc you can actually see them. I got a virtual tour of my friends place in dubai which was pretty cool.

I was gonna get one of these for my mum because she wanted something to browse the internet on etc.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Jen, exactly my point.

As for the music, there are apps that have guitar amps and pedals that you can plug in your guitars. The real actual pre-amps and pedals can cost thousands to buy. Ipad saves all this with a simple app.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I sucumbed to one of these on a whim - a 64gb white wi fi with tarty red leather smart cover. And a jolly nice remote control/sofa browser it makes. Or so i thought. On delving further, and not wanting to do that 'app thang', I nonetheless acquired some handy apps:

Squeezepad: best (so far) remote controller for my 5 Squeezebox music network streamers and a wirelesser streamer itself that supports hi quality FLAC files anywhere, rather than being stuck with Apple MP3 and AAC. Album art is great as is zone control and synchronisation.

Air Video: Air Video allows you to access and stream all movie formats from a PC server or NAS on your network, or remotely via browser (bandwidth permnitting), wirelessly to your ipad.

Garageband: just plain good fun.

Evo Magazine: cheaper than paper copy and just as good (or bad depending on your stance)

I am about furthest from an Apple fanboy as they get. But this is a nice toy, albeit overpriced by £200 imho. I don't have an iPhone, preferring my HTC, which also double as a wireless hotspot for ipad when out and about, although it is a bit 'metro' to be seen using one in public. If I did have iphone/itouch, ipad would be less relevant.

Nice toy for me. For Mums, non techy wives etc, a perfect fast browsing device


----------

